# Home made rock splitter



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

This is from my bookmarks file of a machine that I think is pretty nifty.

Fabrication instructions at the designer's webpage. I love the fact that people do things like this and then share what they've learned with the world.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a cool spin off from a HD shop press, I was impressed that they showed the boo boos in their design, instead of just the finished prototype.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

bobbb did you just say niffty? LOL


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> bobbb did you just say niffty? LOL


I love to pepper my writing with old phrases. Just be thankful I didn't write that this rock splitter was the Bee's Knees.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> I love to pepper my writing with old phrases. Just be thankful I didn't write that this rock splitter was the Bee's Knees.


Or the Cat's Meow. ;?)


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> Or the Cat's Meow. ;?)


Or the Cat's Pajamas.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I watched the Beverly Hillbillies a while back and learned of the phrase "Land O' Goshen." I like to use that too. This completely throws people my own age who've never heard language like this used in daily life. 

And of course, there's the old stand-by "Jumpin' Jehosaphat."


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Well we certainly have come up with some "doozies". Let's see... how about "What in tarnation?", "Gee willickers!", "in a ****'s age", "great googlely mooglely", "okie dokie", "Egad!", "hunky dory", "alas and alack", and in a '60's venue... "Boss", "Keen", "Jewel". My grand father used to exclaim "cheese and rice!".

This thread seems to have morphed in a "peachy-keen" direction.


----------

